# drivers door locked and wont open



## yellow peril (Jun 23, 2007)

HELP! 
we have a 04 tt roadster v6 in our workshop and the drivers door will not unlock or open we have tried using both sets of keys but to no avail
anybody got any ideas


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

try disconnecting the battery for 10 minutes , reconnect and see if it gives it a kick back into life!


----------



## yellow peril (Jun 23, 2007)

thanks wak we will give that a go
happened right in the middle of the hand over. how embarasing


----------



## yellow peril (Jun 23, 2007)

tried the battery dissconnect but this hasnt worked. ive noticed the interior door pull is sticking out slightly and doesnt feel as if anything is attached the otherside so maybe its a cable or clip has come adrift.
next problem how do you remove the door panel if you cant open the door?


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

yellow peril said:


> tried the battery dissconnect but this hasnt worked. ive noticed the interior door pull is sticking out slightly and doesnt feel as if anything is attached the otherside so maybe its a cable or clip has come adrift.
> next problem how do you remove the door panel if you cant open the door?


go look on wak's website it has an excellent "how-to" on door panel removal.

Behind that handle is a cable that operates the lock...it must have come off.

you'll need to take the round aluminiun button off by the door handle by pushing a thin screwdriver up through the hole in the bottom. Then theres just a 30 torx bit behind that

look at this link

http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/doorpanel/doorpanel.htm

if you have any problems give me a call i'll pm you my mobile number

Matt


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

so he outside door handle is not working either...

do you have vagcom, try running output tests to force the lock/unlock and safe mode tests.

also try a few sharp blows to the door panel, put some pressure on the door and try the lock unlock, have you also tried lock unlock with the key?


----------



## yellow peril (Jun 23, 2007)

no wak the outside handle doesnt work either and we have tried the key and that doesnt work.
ive looked at your how to on door panel removal but if the door cant be opened then i guess the door panel will have to be butchered to remove it.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

yellow peril said:


> no wak the outside handle doesnt work either and we have tried the key and that doesnt work.
> ive looked at your how to on door panel removal but if the door cant be opened then i guess the door panel will have to be butchered to remove it.


have you got access to vagcom......?

you can run output tests on the central locking, it may force the locks to disengage


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Also Try taking the car on a drive on some bumpy roads as well!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

did you get any further ?


----------



## markcorrado1 (Jul 13, 2009)

Sorry to revive this old post, but I got my car back from my body guy yesterday. He couldn't figure out how to remove the side view mirror and he took off my door panel, after him still not being able to figure it out he called me and I told him the procedure on how to remove the side view mirror. I double warned him about the door panel when putting it back, to make sure he does it right, because I've seen other peoples on VWVortex/Audiworld have issues with body shops putting door panels back on TT's and then the door no longer works from inside/outside the car.

I think this has something to do with the alarm system though. I remember when I got to his body shop, both doors were open and the other body guy at the shop was opening and closing my passenger door with 0 problems. Once I took the car home I set the alarm. Me and my boy went to go out and bam, my boy couldn't open the door so I pressed the door unlock button from inside the car and he still couldn't open it, I tried from inside still no luck  I can hear the actuator trying to release, when I press the alarm button and also when I press the door unlock button, but it still won't open [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I do have a VAGCOM so today I'm gonna try what Wak said to do and run output tests to the door and see what I get. Hey Wak is there any more input you can give me when running the output tests??? I really don't want to take my car to the stealership 

Thanks in advance and at least my baby looks sweeeeeet with the new s-line bumper and QS grills :roll: Trying to be positively proactive


----------



## jarecki (May 19, 2009)

i had the same problem about a month ago i think its something to do with the alarm system in the end i ended up pressing the open button on my key fob about 10 times repeatedly fast and the door opened then i had to reset my alarm system with the audi user manual......


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

One thing worth trying, is with your left hand, to press the edge of the door further in hard and continuously, near the edge by the door handle, so you don't dent the door but do compress the door's rubber door seals. Whilst you are still pushing hard, with your right hand, yank the outside door handle. If this opens the door, the problem is just that the door latch needs greasing. The lack of grease and extra friction can sometimes cause the mechanism to jam. Compressing the door seals takes the pressure off the latch and reduces the friction, allowing the handle to operate it properly. Hope that helps.


----------



## andy225tt (Jul 2, 2008)

John-H said:


> One thing worth trying, is with your left hand, to press the edge of the door further in hard and continuously, near the edge by the door handle, so you don't dent the door but do compress the door's rubber door seals. Whilst you are still pushing hard, with your right hand, yank the outside door handle. If this opens the door, the problem is just that the door latch needs greasing. The lack of grease and extra friction can sometimes cause the mechanism to jam. Compressing the door seals takes the pressure off the latch and reduces the friction, allowing the handle to operate it properly. Hope that helps.


i had to do this to my old tt and it worked a treat


----------



## markcorrado1 (Jul 13, 2009)

UPDATE:

I tried all the things you guys have suggested and still my door will not open  The output tests really didn't help because I couldn't select just the one module to unlock door or signal door vault. This f'n sucks, it worked perfectly fine before I took it to the body shop. My car was in the body shop for a few weeks and the battery did die so I don't know if the immobileser has anything to do with it. It's looking more and more like I'll have to take it in to the stealership 

These are the codes I pulled with my VAGCOM last night:

Wednesday,15,July,2009,20:05:55:59303
VAG-COM Version: Release 704.1

Address 35: Centr. Locks
Control Module Part Number: 8N8 962 267 A
Component and/or Version: Central Lock/Alarm D06
Software Coding: 15948
Work Shop Code: WSC 00000
5 Faults Found:

01572 - Alarm triggered by Door Contact Switch; Passenger Side 
35-00 - -
01370 - Alarm triggered by Interior Monitoring 
35-00 - -
00957 - Key 3 
09-10 - Adaptation Limit Surpassed - Intermittent
01559 - Drivers Door 
58-00 - Can't Lock
01560 - Passenger Door 
58-10 - Can't Lock - Intermittent


----------



## Jurpo (Jun 24, 2009)

Did you try to do output test in airbag control unit. :?:


----------



## markcorrado1 (Jul 13, 2009)

Jurpo said:


> Did you try to do output test in airbag control unit. :?:


No I didn't do that, I hear bad things can happen if you do that or am I wrong?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Long shot but sometimes modules can get corrupt from a flat battery. May be worth disconnecting and reconnecting cleanly.


----------



## Jurpo (Jun 24, 2009)

markcorrado1 said:


> Jurpo said:
> 
> 
> > Did you try to do output test in airbag control unit. :?:
> ...


 :lol: Don`t worry airbags do not pop. 
Airbag control unit unlocks doors and turns fuel pump off when crash happens.
It tests those functions.
Unfortynately i don`t think it will work. This broblem also occurs in golfs,passats that use same type of door lock.
More often than not,door will eventually open if door handles,inside lever,unlock button,door pulled,pushed and so on 
like mad. :twisted: 
If it doesnt open. Call some dealers describe your broblem and ask if they can unlock it without destroying door panel.
At least with golf it is possible. Not sure about TT :-|


----------



## markcorrado1 (Jul 13, 2009)

Well I had to take my car to the stealership yesterday, luckily I know one of the service guys there and only had to pay $135 look over fee to fix the door. If you look at number 13 (right by number 6) the latch cable wasn't put back in the same spot on the door handle which caused the door to not open when pulling on the handle from inside and out.









Funny thing is when I got the dealer I tried the door after the casher pulled up the car and I tried the door and it stopped working again, so my friend called the tech over and he popped a screw driver into where the door latch cable goes into the back of the handle (you have to lock your door and pull the handle to see the little clip I'm talking about). Of course the tech says I need to get a new door handle because the clip keeps slipping. I took the car home and looked at my drivers side handle and noticed the clip on that door wasn't so far in the grooves, I pushed the door latch cable clip further back in the grooves and now my door works perfect  Hope this doesn't happen to anyone else, but hopefully it can give more insight when troubleshooting a jammed door


----------

